# Reformed Female Preachers ?



## LifeInReturn

Are there any solid reformed Biblical female teachers ? I would like to start listening to sermons for women by women, but am not really able to find much at all...


----------



## LadyFlynt

Preachers or teachers?


----------



## Andrew P.C.

LifeInReturn said:


> Are there any solid reformed Biblical female teachers ? I would like to start listening to sermons for women by women, but am not really able to find much at all...



Keyword: "sermons"

solid reformed Biblical female teachers .... oxymoron?

LOL. I've never heard of such a thing. If they were reformed, they woudn't be preaching. So, I would say no. There is no such thing as a "solid reformed female preacher." (Which by the way is unbiblical.)


----------



## Davidius

LifeInReturn said:


> Are there any solid reformed Biblical female teachers ? I would like to start listening to sermons for women by women, but am not really able to find much at all...



Solidly reformed and female teachers? The Reformed understanding of ecclesiastical authority is that women have not been appointed as teachers in the Church. Is there any reason why you don't want to listen to sermons for women by men?


----------



## LadyFlynt

Before we jump, gents...let's find out what she may mean. Sometimes things can be worded in such a way that appears different than that which is meant.

Jenn, are you speaking of teachers in the church, female preachers, or just women that speak and write for women outside of formal teaching within the church?


----------



## Davidius

LadyFlynt said:


> Before we jump, gents...let's find out what she may mean. Sometimes things can be worded in such a way that appears different than that which is meant.



I don't see how it was "jumping." She said she was looking for "sermons" by "female teachers." What other context would a teacher who is giving sermons fall under?


----------



## etexas

If they are truly Reformed......you will not find them. We do find in the English Reformation, women who did teach other women (those new to the faith in particular) this still does happen.......as far as a woman wielding a large audience within the context of teaching/preaching.....that can become dangerous ground. In a Church or home Bible study I have no problems with women using Church approaved material for that. Beyond that issues that are far from orthodox can pop up. It is an issue that must be broached with care and prayer. Grace and Peace


----------



## LifeInReturn

I do not believe that women have authority over men, which is why i said *women for women*. I didn't say pastor or whatever titles there may be....

I will rephrase - a woman who teaches women. That happens ...  There are women who teach women like Nancy Leigh Demoss and Beth Moore...



LadyFlynt said:


> Jenn, are you speaking of teachers in the church, female preachers, or just women that speak and write for women outside of formal teaching within the church?



Women that speak and write for women outside of formal teaching within the church...


----------



## LifeInReturn

I will again repeat... I do not support women pastors. Even before I was Reformed, I did not... I'd say ask before you assume...


----------



## Davidius

joshua said:


> Also, if I'm not mistaken, I think that Joni Erikson Tada is Calvinistic?



Yep!


----------



## LifeInReturn

joshua said:


> Jenn, the ladies in my church go through books written by Nancy Leigh DeMoss. Also, if I'm not mistaken, I think that Joni Erikson Tada is Calvinistic?


 
Yes Joni Eareckson Tada is. 

But does anyone know any other ladies ? Thank you.


----------



## etexas

joshua said:


> Jenn, the ladies in my church go through books written by Nancy Leigh DeMoss. Also, if I'm not mistaken, I think that Joni Erikson Tada is Calvinistic?


Hi Josh! Tada's father was an Anglican Priest (REC), her teaching is pretty much of a devotional nature, she does not try to "grab the pulpit".


----------



## Davidius

LifeInReturn said:


> I will again repeat... I do not support women pastors. Even before I was Reformed, I did not... I'd say ask before you assume...



Jenn,

With all due respect, you said "sermons" and the word "preachers" was in the title of the post. Sermons are given by pastors, and preachers are pastors. I don't think our responses were unwarranted "assumptions." I can't speak for anyone else, but I was just trying to answer gently based on the info that you provided in the OP.


----------



## LadyFlynt

That is what I thought, Jenn  (you might want to edit your thread title though, it says "Preachers") Nancy Leigh DeMoss I highly recommend. Beth Moore, I do not. Elisabeth George and Elisabeth Elliot I so far also recommend.


----------



## LifeInReturn

Thanks LF.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Not a problem, hon. Jenny Chancey is another I highly recommend. She runs the Ladies Against Feminism site (ladiesagainstfeminism.com). There are plenty of articles there. I will look up the other sites later or you can google them...I'm in VA at a friend's house right now.


----------



## LifeInReturn

Thank you; I really appreciate it, sis


----------



## LifeInReturn

Sorry if I was snippy to anyone as well...


----------



## Davidius

LifeInReturn said:


> Sorry if I was snippy to anyone as well...



likewise


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Wow! All that to get a few answers.

I actually like reading stuff that Starr Meade writes on the education and catechism of children.

I don't know who wrote _The Excellent Wife_ but my wife has shared with me what the woman writes and it is Biblically sound.


----------



## Andrew P.C.

LifeInReturn said:


> Sorry if I was snippy to anyone as well...


----------



## Ivan

I don't know much about them, but what about Martha Pearce and Kay Arthur?


----------



## LadyFlynt

Kay Arthur is dispensational (see her book Israel, My Beloved). I PERSONALLY don't like her studies...dropped out of one class; her obsession with marking up the passage with symbols destroyed the actual study of the text for me.

Martha Peace, I liked...but I had a newer version of her book. One of the gents on here spoke against her due to something initially published in the earlier edition of the book. Good book, might want to read with caution...I have not had the op to do a re-go-over of her book. She also wrote Becoming a Titus 2 Woman.


----------



## Ezekiel3626

SemperFideles said:


> I don't know who wrote _The Excellent Wife_ but my wife has shared with me what the woman writes and it is Biblically sound.



I believe this may be the book you refer to, sir.


----------



## Ezekiel3626

Cumberland Valley Bible Book Service also has this book. They carry a teachers guide, as well as a study guide based on the Excellent Wife.


----------



## Selah

You can find Starr Meade's writing often in Modern Reformation where she serves as editor for the Family Matters Dept.


----------



## BlackCalvinist

Glad to see things calmed down.

In the future folks, before you 'go off' when someone asks what seems to be an odd question.... ask.  Not everyone uses every term in the exact same way (hence, Baptists and Paedos often talk past each other....).


----------



## crhoades

Elyse Fitzpatrick is good:





A Steadfast Heart: Experiencing God's Comfort in Life's Storms (Paperback)
by Fitzpatrick, Elyse
$12.99 *$9.74*
*


*Afternoon of Life: Finding Purpose and Joy in Midlife
by Fitzpatrick, Elyse
$12.99 *$9.09*
*


*Idols of the Heart: Learning to Long for God Alone
by Fitzpatrick, Elyse
$13.99 *$9.79*
*


*Love to Eat, Hate to Eat
by Fitzpatrick, Elyse
$6.99 *$6.64*
*


*Overcoming Fear, Worry, and Anxiety: Becoming a Woman of Faith and Confidence (Paperback)
by Fitzpatrick, Elyse
$10.99 *$8.79*
*


*Uncommon Vessels Leader's Guide
by Fitzpatrick, Elyse
$14.00



Uncommon Vessels: Program for Developing Godly Eating Habits
by Fitzpatrick, Elyse
$8.00 *$7.20*
*


*Women Helping Women: A Biblical Guide to Major Issues Women Face (Paperback)
by Fitzpatrick, Elyse
$17.99 *$11.33*


----------



## calgal

Elisabeth Elliott, Nancy Leigh DeMoss, Martha Peace and Elyse Fitzpatrick are great.


----------



## CDM

Avoid Beth Moore. See this thread.


----------

